# Prewar Manton Smith



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2019)

No idea on year, but got this thing on Sunday not knowing what I was going to do with it. Was  missing badge, bars, stem, seat and post, and pedals. Dug around and threw some stuff at it just to make it look a little more complete. It’s a fixed gear bike, not sure what I’m gonna do with it yet. Too bad someone had to spray bomb it though.


----------

